# Modern-day folk/folk rock?



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I am a huge fan of folk rock, but pretty much all the people I like from the genre are from the 70s, and not really doing much these days. To give an example of some of my favorites, I really like Simon and Garfunkel, Neil Young, Fairport Convention, CSNY, and Jim Croce, to name a few. I was wondering if there are any good recent artists out there, with a similar style of those artists/groups? I shun most modern music like the plague so I honestly don't have much idea what's out there now lol, but I've been itching for some new music!.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

how about something like this?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

There's a fairly thriving indie subgenre called freak folk. Sure, it's not as innovative as its fans think it is, since it's really just folk/folk rock all over again, but that's what you're looking for. Semi-interchangeable with acid folk (an older term, so it's a bit more reputable).

And then there's neofolk, which is essentially modern, often European-sounding, martial folk with an occult angle. It mostly goes for a deep, transcendental atmosphere; avoid if you want any sort of 70s "jam" feel.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

LordBlackudder said:


>


That is neither folk, rock, nor folk-rock.

There's a few really popular folk rock bands around at the moment you might like, Bon Iver, Fleet Foxes and Mumford and Sons being the first ones I can think of off the top of my head. None are really my cup of tea though they are decent enough.

A new band I do like are the Family Elan. I've heard some good new stuff from Michael Chapman , although he has been going since the 70's. You may also like June Tabor and Oyesterbands new album.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Seek out Bruce Cockburn's 70s albums if you haven't heard them. They're full of great melodies and excellent guitar work. Here's a tune from Dancing In The Dragon's Jaws.






There aren't a lot of folk/rock groups around like there were in the 70s, but there are loads of acoustic oriented artists out there making good music. John Gorka, Richard Shindell, Brooks Williams, Martin Simpson, Rory Block, Greg Brown, Harvey Reid. They're not as pop oriented as Jim Croce or Simon & Garfunkel.

I also highly recommend Leo Kottke. He's was of the most amazing guitarists I've ever heard, and he has an eccentric and quirky sense of humor. I love his deep voice too!






The late, great John Martyn is another fantastic artist to get into. He was making great music up until his death a few years ago. His albums start out very folky in the late 60s and progress to more progressive electric sounds through the 70s, 80s, 90s. Here's a classic from his Solid Air album.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Does folk-metal count?


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I haven't listened to nearly all of them yet, but I did enjoy a few of them. Out of the ones I've gotten around to so far, I particularly liked June Tabor/Oysterband. I don't think I'm really into folk metal though lol.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> There's a fairly thriving indie subgenre called freak folk. Sure, it's not as innovative as its fans think it is, since it's really just folk/folk rock all over again, but that's what you're looking for. Semi-interchangeable with acid folk (an older term, so it's a bit more reputable).
> 
> And then there's neofolk, which is essentially modern, often European-sounding, martial folk with an occult angle. It mostly goes for a deep, transcendental atmosphere; avoid if you want any sort of 70s "jam" feel.


For best results, use both acid folk and neofolk! In my record shelf above the classical music records, there's Current 93, Death in June, Nature and Organisation, Ordo Equilibrio, Orplid... and stuff like Comus, The Incredible String Band, Pearls before Swine. But most of these take an, umm, "acquired taste", I'd say.


----------



## Dowd (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll go on record by suggesting Richard Buckner. He's put together a few great albums over the past decade or so.


----------



## ksargent (Feb 8, 2012)

Kate Rusby is worth checking out since you listed Fairport Convention; she is often mentioned as a successor to Sandy Denny. Pauline Scanlon (both solo and with Luminere) is a great traditional-esque Irish singer. I assume since you listen to Fairport that you are familiar with Richard Thompson's extensive solo work; if not, then by all means he should be high on your list. On the American side, Gillian Welch does some nice work as well. If you've never listened to her, Maria McKee is great as well.


----------

